# Transmission fluid



## KiwiDarryl (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a 1996 Nissan Caravan 2.7D. Can anyone tell me what type of transmission fluid it uses? I don't have the owners manual.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's auto tranny, it's likely Nissan Type "D", aka Dexron II. If it's manual, it's probably 75W-90 GL-4 gear oil.


----------

